
How to make your blog to load faster - cashlad
http://www.cashlad.com/how-to-make-blog-to-load-faster/
======
flywithdolp
Keep in mind that plugins also make you site slow. Instead of using a plugin
that optimize your image, Use free tools (they are plenty online, just write
something like 'optimize image for web')

I try to avoid using many plugins in my site It makes the site faster and more
secure

